# Gaggia classic 'white powder' build up on top of boiler/plugs



## svefn (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi there,

I'm just wondering if anyone else has seen this before?

About 4 months ago I noticed there was a leak between the pump and its' feed tube which just needed tightening up, but since then I've noticed a build of white powder on top of some of the plugs. Could it be scale? A leaking boiler?

Owned since new, at the beginning of it's life was probably a little neglected but now is descaled on a monthly basis and backflushed every 1/2 weeks.

The machine is probably over due a teardown & deep clean which I'll do before installing MrShades PID.

(pre-2015 1300W Made in Romania model RI8161/40).

Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## svefn (Oct 19, 2019)

Here's another photo which shows what looks like a leak from the boiler. 
I have been using Brita filtered water during the last year of daily use.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Brita filtered water doesn't really stop limescale happening. Our kettle gets some scale around the lid and it only gets Brita water in it. Bottled water all the way for the L-R.

I don't know if yours is limescale . . .


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It looks almost as if the boiler water is seeping through to the heating element but in such small quantity that it is drying out (heat) and not tripping the power ?

What do you use to de-scale ? Is it very aggressive ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> It looks almost as if the boiler water is seeping through to the heating element but in such small quantity that it is drying out (heat) and not tripping the power ?
> What do you use to de-scale ? Is it very aggressive ?


The elements are external so that's nigh on impossible unless the boiler is cracked somewhere. Did the elements get wet during a descale at some point by any chance?


----------



## svefn (Oct 19, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> The elements are external so that's nigh on impossible unless the boiler is cracked somewhere. Did the elements get wet during a descale at some point by any chance?


 At the beginning of the year the shower plate holder had fused to the grouphead so I turned the machine upside down and let some puly caff sit there there for a while. I wonder whether some managed to seep through the case and get inside, settling on the components at the top of the boiler. This could explain it if so!



El carajillo said:


> It looks almost as if the boiler water is seeping through to the heating element but in such small quantity that it is drying out (heat) and not tripping the power ?
> 
> What do you use to de-scale ? Is it very aggressive ?


 Only using puly descale sachets so nothing too aggressive.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

svefn said:


> Only using puly descale sachets so nothing too aggressive.


That's quite possible. It reminds me of the corrosion you can get on the positive terminal of a car battery.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

I'd collect in a small plastic satchet and sell to a hipster... it's vegan!

Turning your classic upside down might have caused some of that solution get in between heating elements and boiler walls. Also happens when you dip a disassembled boiler in a cleansing bath. Upon firing it back up after reassembly you'd get a few bubbles and hisses from elements until all remaining water has vaporised and escaped.

Given it appears atop of connectors/isolators it can only have been vapours settling on warm parts.


----------



## svefn (Oct 19, 2019)

Hasi said:


> I'd collect in a small plastic satchet and sell to a hipster... it's vegan!
> 
> Turning your classic upside down might have caused some of that solution get in between heating elements and boiler walls. Also happens when you dip a disassembled boiler in a cleansing bath. Upon firing it back up after reassembly you'd get a few bubbles and hisses from elements until all remaining water has vaporised and escaped.
> 
> Given it appears atop of connectors/isolators it can only have been vapours settling on warm parts.


 Hahaha.

I think we're onto something here.

Once I receive the PID I'll give everything a deep clean and fingers crossed I don't see that build up anymore.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> The elements are external so that's nigh on impossible unless the boiler is cracked somewhere. Did the elements get wet during a descale at some point by any chance?


 I know the elements are external but they are swaged / compressed into the boiler very tightly. Depending on what he had been using to D-scale, I wondered if the boiler wall had perforated and allowed d-scaler to access the element sleeve.

From his later post it sounds more like spillage / leakage when he had it upside down . Time will tell.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

MildredM said:


> Brita filtered water doesn't really stop limescale happening. Our kettle gets some scale around the lid and it only gets Brita water in it. Bottled water all the way for the L-R.
> 
> I don't know if yours is limescale . . .


 Same here, though we use BWT now instead of Brita, but the same happens, the kettle scales up, and the jug shows signs of scale too.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Junglebert said:


> Same here, though we use BWT now instead of Brita, but the same happens, the kettle scales up, and the jug shows signs of scale too.


 This would appear to question just how effective the BWT filters are ?? Has anyone tested the output for effectiveness / quality/ improvement / TDS ?


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> This would appear to question just how effective the BWT filters are ?? Has anyone tested the output for effectiveness / quality/ improvement / TDS ?


 Our water is very hard, I wouldn't expect it to filter lime scale, they make our unpleasant tap water taste much better than Brita filters did.


----------

